# Native Instruments ASHLIGHT review



## udizisser (Aug 13, 2021)

The last member of the trilogy joining PHARLIGHT and STRAYLIGHT.
So it’s basically the same engine two layers, Grain and Sample, but the sounds are dark, bass, sub but also some bright and very friendly keys and etc.
The effects and modulation are great and the workflow of modulation assignments is easy and intuitive.
Here’s a walkthrough and demo I made
Native Instruments Ashlight - Granular Sampler Instrument for Kontakt - Review, Deep Dive and Demo


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 14, 2021)

Essentially Straylight with new samples and an arpeggiator, wouldn't you say?


----------



## udizisser (Aug 14, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Essentially Straylight with new samples and an arpeggiator, wouldn't you say?


It seems like it. I guess the most effort is getting good samples and working on the preset sound design. With some understanding of the workflow I guess you can get the same results. It's as always a matter of time/effort balance. I'm sure the other two libraries will get an upgrade with arpeggiator soon.


----------

